# Redes Wifi en Gentoo (Cerrado)

## JotaCE

Necesito una luz.... requiero conextar una maquina a un punto de acceso WPA/WPA2, el soft de la maquina es algo limitado (solo consola kernel-3.12.20-amd64) que necesito para poder hacerlo?

----------

## esteban_conde

Ademas de tener que compilar los drivers de tu tarjeta wireless en el kernel necesitarás wireless-tools y net-tools.

Si tienes istalado pciutils ejecutando lspci | grep -i net se te mostrarán los nombres de las tarjetas de red, toma nota de tu tarjeta wireless y googlea un poco para saber que driver le corresponde.

Con ifconfig puedes asignarle una IP y con iwconfig puedes asignarle el el punto de acceso, claro que esto se puede complicar un poco a la hora de asignar la contraseña (password) para conectarte a tu router y necesitaras algun archivo de configuracion si funcionas con openrc los archivos de configuración estarán en /etc/conf.d.

No deberias tener problemas, ya llevas tiempo con gentoo.

----------

## JotaCE

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Ademas de tener que compilar los drivers de tu tarjeta wireless en el kernel necesitarás wireless-tools y net-tools.
> 
> Si tienes istalado pciutils ejecutando lspci | grep -i net se te mostrarán los nombres de las tarjetas de red, toma nota de tu tarjeta wireless y googlea un poco para saber que driver le corresponde.
> 
> Con ifconfig puedes asignarle una IP y con iwconfig puedes asignarle el el punto de acceso, claro que esto se puede complicar un poco a la hora de asignar la contraseña (password) para conectarte a tu router y necesitaras algun archivo de configuracion si funcionas con openrc los archivos de configuración estarán en /etc/conf.d.
> ...

 

Hola Esteban.... efectivamente, ya compilé mi kernel con el soporte necesario. Pero eso no fue todo, al iniciar el soporte para iwlwifi resultaba el siguiente mensaje :

```
[    6.141325] iwlwifi 0000:0d:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[    6.142325] iwlwifi 0000:0d:00.0: Falling back to user helper

[    6.313467] iwlwifi 0000:0d:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode' failed.

[    6.314472] iwlwifi 0000:0d:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[    6.315440] iwlwifi 0000:0d:00.0: Falling back to user helper

[    6.316633] iwlwifi 0000:0d:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2b-5.ucode' failed.

[    6.317616] iwlwifi 0000:0d:00.0: no suitable firmware found!
```

y fue necesario instalar un firmware

```
localhost # emerge sys-firmware/iwl6030-ucode
```

Con eso ya reconoce la tarjeta wifi y le asigna un nombre.

Aun falta configurarla para conectarla pero cuando menos ya la reconoce!

----------

## esteban_conde

Enhorabuena.

Como se supone que no tienes entorno gráfico tendrás que configurarla a través de ifconfig e iwconfig como ya te dije en el post anterior.

Pega la salida de ifconfig y también la de iwconfig para averiguar el nombre de la interface inalámbrica, si te atreves a hacerlo sólo la forma seria.

En el manual del router inalambrico tiene que venir la IP que tiene asignada el aparato (toma nota de ella, son 4 octetos ejemplo 192.168.1.1).

Vamos a suponer que he acertado con esa IP si no es esa cualquier otra funciona poco más o menos.

A tu interface tedrás que asignarle una IP que pertenezca a la misma red que el router inalambrico, asi que siguiendo con la IP del ejemplo podriamos hacer:

ifconfig Nombreobtenido-interface 192.168.1.X X=cualquier numero entre 2 y 254 siempre que no esté asignado en este ejemplo 192.168.1.1 ya estaría asignado al router.

despues de ese comando debes usar iwconfig para asignarle una red y una contraseña que seguro que vienen con tu documentación.

Despues de eso ya deberias conectarte a internet sin problemas.

Suerte.

----------

## JotaCE

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Enhorabuena.
> 
> Como se supone que no tienes entorno gráfico tendrás que configurarla a través de ifconfig e iwconfig como ya te dije en el post anterior.
> 
> Pega la salida de ifconfig y también la de iwconfig para averiguar el nombre de la interface inalámbrica, si te atreves a hacerlo sólo la forma seria.
> ...

 

La verdad es que ya tengo todo el entorno que encesito. 

Mi punto de acceso solo me permite tener configurado con WPA2 por lo tanto estoy usando wpa_supplicant

Sin duda estoy muy cerca de tener configurado mi acceso a internet.

Gracias de antemano!!

```
localhost ~ # iwconfig

eno1      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlo1      no wireless extensions.
```

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # ifconfig
> 
> eno1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         inet6 fe80::bee3:9c05:e22c:d5be  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> modules="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlo1="-Dmadwifi"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # rc-update | grep net
> 
>              net.eno1 |      default
> 
>              net.wlo1 |      default
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # lspci | grep -i net
> 
> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
> 
> 0d:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)

 

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> #ap_scan=0
> 
> #update_config=1
> ...

 

al activar la interface el mensaje es el siguiente :

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlo1 start
> 
> * Bringing up interface wlo1
> 
> *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlo1 
> ...

 

----------

## esteban_conde

Parece que la cosa se complica un poco tu tarjeta necesita otro driver si tu tarjeta es USB  este es tu post:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241106 si no es usb googlea con la salida que te arroja el comando lspci |grep net.

 *Quote:*   

> Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34) 

  te saldrán más post con tu mismo problema.

Observa que por ahí se habla de un driver = iwlwifi, también es muy posible que te nombre la tarjeta de otra forma wlan0 es el standar pero la renombre dependiendo de tu configuración particular.

Suerte.

----------

## quilosaq

@JotaCE

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> modules="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlo1="-Dmadwifi"
> ...

 

Cambia

```
wpa_supplicant_wlo1="-Dmadwifi"
```

por

```
wpa_supplicant_wlo1="-Dnl80211"
```

----------

## JotaCE

Arreglado :

No es una solución que me agrade pero sirve.... preparar el kernel con genkernel fue suficiente para hacer que la red inalambrica funcione!

----------

